# Random people thinking you give a **** about their opinion



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

:evil: :evil: :evil: 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
parking at work... few guys stood outside, looking as i drive past. 
When i go to walk in the doors they are all stood there, telling me that i need a better exhaust and a noise like that is wasted on a "slow" 160bhp car......WTF...

firstly they need to get facts right! making them selfs look fucking stupid!
also, why the hell should i even give a crap what they think??
they were really going on!!
and of course they all had "rapid" worth while cars! and if i had an elephant they had two...etc!

does annoy the fuck out of me!!

oh and the classic......

"is it *ONLY* the 1.8?".......... yes it fucking is you idiot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

> also, why the hell should i even give a crap what they think??


Sounds like you do....a lot.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh just bugs me when i get it at least 3-4 times a week! it's becoming a joke now!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

k10mbd said:


> ahhh just bugs me when i get it at least 3-4 times a week! it's becoming a joke now!


Treat it like that then!!

Let em get on with it - pleases them to take the piss .......... you know the old saying 'sticks and stones etc etc'


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just ignore the pr*cks Kim, obvoiusly they have no idea what you have done to your tt


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

its always the same... young men..I'm sure if i was a bloke with it they wouldn't bother...

:roll: gets very annoying when it happens soooooooooo often


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Simple say to them 
I am very sorry but In think you are confusing me with someone who gives a shit what you think and keep walking


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to be creative...

"And a 5 inch prick is wasted on a wanker like you - stick it in your mate's mouth and do us all a favour. :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Just walk on with a 8) on your face knowing you have a superior choice of car, and far more brains than those pricks do!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The bit you missed was after you went inside they got busy with the twin exhausts (that was not bird shit on your spoiler!) :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> its always the same... young men..


..who all think they're The Stig. Imagine how tedious cars would be if they ALL had what young idiots think they should have. The world would be a noisier place for a start :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k10mbd said:


> ahhh just bugs me when i get it at least 3-4 times a week! it's becoming a joke now!


your young.........good looking and drive a nice car.................throw some facts at them or ask some techy questions from here and when no responce!!! just ask ah as i though brains but unable to use them, same with the dick boys? bet ure single lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think they might have been ribbing you looking for a reaction


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> I think they might have been ribbing you looking for a reaction


ribbed did you mean?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Ironic thread.


----------



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

k10mbd said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil:
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> parking at work... few guys stood outside, looking as i drive past.
> When i go to walk in the doors they are all stood there, telling me that i need a better exhaust and a noise like that is wasted on a "slow" 160bhp car......WTF...
> ...


DONT GET ANY SHIT LIKE THIS WITH THE 2.0T :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Shit post to bump a shit thread :roll:


----------



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

FACT PAL, 
YOUR POST EVEN SHITER, NO INPUT/VIEWS.
YOUR GONNA GET CRAP WHEN YOU BUY THE BASE MODEL OF ANY CAR


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

phantomfrost said:


> FACT PAL,
> YOUR POST EVEN SHITER, NO INPUT/VIEWS.
> YOUR GONNA GET CRAP WHEN YOU BUY THE BASE MODEL OF ANY CAR












We've got a real genius here,

Don't think you even know what you're on about. She has a Mk1... :roll:


----------



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

DID'NT THE ORIGINAL POST SAY 160?
I ASSUME ITS A MK11 1.8 160


----------



## AKF62 (May 2, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY MY MISTAKE,
GOT TO KEEP THE CAPS ON THOUGH KEYBOARD KNACKERED


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

luke what are you stirring up now with mr i have a knacked keyboard cos i wont spend £9.99 for a real one lol


----------



## p4tmk (Apr 26, 2011)

One easy reply to their comments which is from my 18yr old niece btw is this comment well guys its a good job I wear heels that are bigger than your Pr***s or id really be in the sh*t she said when she did this you could hear a pin drop as the points mounted up on the score card in her head lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lol good girl


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phantomfrost said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: :evil: :evil:
> ...


Even though you have the crap 2.0 economy version ?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF IS A 1.8 160 MY CAPS LOCK IS NOT BROKEN I JUST LIKE BIG LETTERS AND HATE PUNCTUATION. EXCEPT FULL STOPS..... I REALLY LOVE FULL STOPS.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I can help you with that Oceans ................. I have the secrets of HTML at my fingertips!!!


----------

